# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  شكر و نتائج مسابقه خفيفه الى واقعه الطف و الحسين حياكم ..

## عنيده

السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته ..شخباركم ..انا من 20 يوم او اكثر بشوي ..منزله مسابقه خفيفه الى واقعه الطف و الحسين ..كان فيها اقبال حلوو .. هي عباره عن كل يوم سؤال يوضع .. و يتم الاعضاء يجاوبون عنه .. وما اقول الاجابه الصحيحه  .. يوم ثاني ارجع احط سؤال جديد .. راجعه انتظروني .. موفقين ..

----------


## عنيده

السلااام .. 

هذاني رجعت من جديد .. 

اعضاء كثيره شاركوا معاي .. 

اول عضو شارك معاي كان ليلاس .. 

استمرت الى النهايه ما شاء الله عليها .. 

كانت من اللي يجاوبون اول ناس .. 

وهي شجعتني اني استمر الى النهايه .. 

بعدها جت حب ال محمد .. 

كنت استانس لما اشوفها ودها تجاوب اول وحده .. 

الله يخليها يا رب .. 

بعدين اخوي M!kage ..

كان يجاوب اكثر الاسئله حماس فيه .. 

يعطيك العافيه اخووي .. 

عفاف الهدى قلبي .. 

جاوبت مره وحده بس .. 

بس فرحت كثييير لما شفتها منوره صفحتي ...

Red Rose ..

جاوبت بس مرتين .. 

بس نورت صفحتي مرتين .. 

نهــ احساس ـظــة ..

شرفتني في الصفحه مرتين .. 

و كانوا احلى مرتين في حياتي .. 

حساسه بزياده .. 

اول رد ليها دعواتها لي . .

يعطيها العافيه و الله .. 

فرحتني بجد لما دعت لي .. 

الباسمي .. 

كان ينتظر السؤال الجديد .. 

لكن الله و اعلم انه ما قدر يشارك معاي .. 

يعطيك ربي العافيه ...

نبراس جه لينا من السؤال العاشر .. 

و واصل ويانه .. 

يحاول يسبق الجميع ...

اسعدني جداا .. 

يعطيك العافيه .. 

looovely ..

شاركت معاي مره وحده .. 

لكن اسعدتني مرات .. 

يعطيج العافيه .. 

المتحير .. 

سجل حضوره مره واحده .. 

وكانت من اجمل المرات .. 

يعطيك العافيه .. 

@Abu Ali@ ..

يعطيك العافيه اخووي .. 

شارك معاي مره وحده بس .. 

بس حلووه المشاركه .. 

والحين نجي الى اهم ثنتـــين .. 

اكيد بيذبحون اذا ما شافوا اسمهم مو هم الخير و البركه .. 

انين و شذى الزهراء ..

من الاعضاء اللي ارتاح ليهم بشكل كبيـــر .. 

ابتدوا معاي من البدايه و واصلوا معاي الى النهايه .. 

اكون واثقه من انهم ما بيخيبوني و بجاوبون علي .. 

كانوا يشجعوني و مستمرين معاي .. 

من تقايم توصلني الى كلام حلوو .. 

يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه و دعواتي ليكم .. 

انتظروني ..

----------


## عنيده

السوال الأول : ما هو تاريخ وقوع واقعه الطف .؟؟؟



الجواب: 10 محرم 61 هــ



الأعضاء: أنين .. M!kage .. ليلاس .. عفاف الهدى .. Red Rose






السؤال الثاني : أين وقعت واقعه الطف ؟؟



الجواب : كربلاء ..



الأعضاء: أنين .. شذى الزهراء .. ليلاس .. M!kage






السوال الثالث : من هو *أول شهيد* من أهل الإمام الحسين(ع)في *واقعة الطف* ؟؟؟



الجواب: علي الأكبر ..



الاعضاء : شذى الزهراء .. أنين .. ليلاس .. نهــ احساس ـظــة




السوال الرابع : *كم كان عمر الامام الحسين ب واقعه الطف*؟؟




الجواب: *57* *سنة*



*الاعضاء : شذى الزهراء .. حب ال محمد .. أنين*





*السوال الخامس : من هو سفير الإمام الحسين ؟؟*



*الجواب : مسلم بن عقيل ..*



*الاعضاء :* نهــ احساس ـظــة .. ليلاس .. شذى الزهراء .. أنين ..





*السوال السادس : من قاتل الحسين عليه السلام ؟؟*



*الجواب : شمر بن ذي الجوشن*



*الاعضاء : شذى الزهراء .. انين .. ليلاس*.. Red Rose *..* M!kage




*السوال السابع : من قاتل عبدالله الرضيع ؟؟*



*الجواب : حرملة* بن كاهل* الاسدي ..*



*الاعضاء : شذى الزهراء .. ليلاس ..*




*السوال الثامن : كم كان عمر القاسم لما قتل ؟؟*



*الجواب : 13 سنه تقريباا ..*



*الاعضاء : شذى الزهراء .. انين ..*




*السوال التاسع : من تزوج القاسم ابن الحسن في واقعه الطف ؟؟*



*الجواب : سكينه بنت الحسين ..*



*الاعضاء : شذى الزهراء ..*





*السوال العاشر : كم كان عمر حبيب بن مضاهر في واقعه الطف ؟؟*



*الجواب : 75 سنه ..*



*الاعضاء : نبراس .. شذى الزهراء .. انين .. ليلاس ..*





*الســــ 11 ـــــــؤال : من كان يشبه علي الاكبر ؟؟*



*الجواب : الرسول ..*



*الاعضاء : شذى الزهراء ..ليلاس .. انين ..*





*الســــ 12 ـــــــؤال : ما سميت كربلاء غير هذا الاسم ؟؟*



الجواب : الغاضريه . . نينوى .. النوواويس .. ارض الطف .. العقر



*الاعضاء : حساسه بزياده .. نبراس .. شذى الزهراء .. ليلاس .. انين ..*






*الســـــ 13 ـــــــؤال : من قائد معسكر يزيد ؟؟*



*الجواب : عمر بن سعد*



*الاعضاء :* *looovely* *.. شذى الزهراء .. ليلاس .. نبراس .. انين ..*





*الســ 14 ــــــــؤال : ماذا يلقب العباس ؟؟*



*الجواب : قمر بن هاشم ..*



*الاعضاء : شذى الزهراء .. المتحير .. ليلاس ..انين ..*

----------


## عنيده

تااابع .. 


*الســـــ 15 ــــــؤال : ما يكنى العباس ؟؟*



*الجواب : ابا الفضل ..*



*الاعضاء :* *Abo Ali** .. نبراس .. شذى الزهراء .. ليلاس .. انين ..*





*الســ 16 ـــــؤال : كم عمر العباس في واقعه الطف ؟؟*



*الجواب : 34 سنه ..*



*الاعضاء : نبراس .. ليلاس .. شذى الزهراء .. انين ..*





*الســـ 17 ــــؤال :* من أول ناعي نعى الإمام الحسين عليه السلام؟



*الجواب :* : *جبرائيل عليه السلام لما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بمصاب الإمام الحسين**عليه السلام*



*الاعضاء : ليلاس .. حب ال محمد .. انين .. شذى الزهراء ..*




الســــ 18 ــــــؤال : *بكت السماء والأرض أربعين صباحا على أثنان من**هما؟*



الجواب : *هما النبي يحيى والإمام الحسين عليهما أفضل**الصلاة والسلام*



الاعضاء : نبراس .. شذى الزهراء .. ليلاس .. و انين ..





الســـ 19 ـــــؤال : *ماهو الأسم الحقيقي لعبدالله الرضيع عليه**السلام؟*






الجواب : علي الاصفر سلام الله



*الاعضاء : حب ال محمد .. شذى الزهراء .. ليلاس .. نبراس ...*





*الســـــ 20 ــــــــؤال :* عند مصرع العباس رفع الامام الحسين راس العباس ووضعه في حجره لكن العباس ازاح براسه الى الارض فساله الحسين عن ذلك فما كانت اجابه العباس ؟؟



الجواب : قال العباس : اخي ابا عبدالله الان تاخذ راسي ولكن بعد ساعه من ياخذ براسك


الاعضاء : شذى الزهراء .. انين .. ليلاس ..

----------


## عنيده

انين : نقطــــ 17ــــه 

شذى الزهراء : نقطــــــ 19ـــــه 

ليلاس : نقطـــــــ 17ــه 

حب ال محمد : نقطـــــ 3ـــــــه 

نبراس : نقطــــــ 7ـــــه 

M!kage : نقطــــــ 4ـــــه 

Red Rose : نقطــــــ 2ـــــــه 

حساسه بزياده : نقطـــــ 1 ــــــه 

نهــ احساس ـظــة : نقطــــــ 2 ـــــه 

المتحير : نقطــــ 1 ــــــه 

looovely : نقطـــــ 1 ــــه 

Abo Ali : نقطــــــ 1 ــــه 

عفاف الهدى : نقطــــ 1 ـــه 


الجوائز بسيطه جداا .. 

كل عضو احرز نقطه راح اقيمه عليها .. 

و اهديكم ثواب الفاتحه .. 

و الصلاه ع محمد و ا ل محمد 100 مره .. 

و الاستغفار 100 ..

و تسبيحه الزهراء .. 

و زياره الحسين عليه السلام وارث .. 

و دعاء الفرج .. 

ودعاء الحزين .. 

ودعاء النور ..

ودعاء القدح .. 

و اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم الجائزه .. 

يعطيكم العافيه .. 

و مسامحه ع القصور و الهذره واجد .. 

موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## ليلاس

*مراااحب عنوووده ..*


*تسلمي ع المسااااااابقة الرااااااااائعة .. أبدعتي فيها ..*

*الله يعطيييييييكـ العااااااافية*

*في ميزااااان أعمالكـ*

*لا خلا ولا عدم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية يالغالية 
واعتذر عن عدم المتابعه في مسابقتكم 
لظروفي وزحمتي
والله يوفقش ويعطيش مرادش

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علين بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين*
*عزيزتي عنيدة /*
*مسابقه كانت حسينية الولاءرائعة المنهج  اعجبتني كثير..*
*الله يعطيج الف عااافيه ..*
*ومثابه ومأجورة ان شاء الله ..*
*ومشكووره ع المدح في حقي والله خجلتيني ..*
*وجوائز راائعه جداً...تسلميين عليها..*
*وربي يوفقج دنيا وآخره ..*
*وربي ينجحج ويعطيج اللي في بالج..*
*لكِ خالص التحايآا..*
*دمتي بعين الله..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


مسابقه ولا أروع

جزاج الله عن الحسين عليه السلام ألف خير

وببركة ثوابها يوفقج يارب

بيـّـض الله ويهج عنودتي

وجوائز ولا أغلى وأحلى

ومبروك شذى التفوق الدائم ماشاء الله عليج

ومو تفكرين بخليج عنوووود

بس اتخلصين أختباراتج بكل نجاح وتوفيق بإذن الله

راح أطالبج بالجزء الثاني

تحياتي القلبية لج*

----------


## ward roza <3

مشكورة عنيدة مسابقة كانت ولازالت في قمة الرووووووعه

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*مسابقة رائعة جدا  كم كنت اود ان اكون من المشاركين فيها* 

*لغناها  بالمعرفة  والمعلومات القيمة * 

*ابنتي   (عنيده )* 

*اهنئك على  هذا الجهد الكبير  واتمنى عليكي* 

*ان تتابعي هذه المسابقة  كما تمنت عليكي  ابنتي  أنين* 

*وان شاء الله ساكون من اول المشاركين فيها* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عنيده

السلااااااااااااااام .. 

يعطيكم العافيه اسعدتوني بتواجدكم الغالي .. 

ما بقى شي و يخلصون الامتحانات .. 

و نحط الجزء الثاني .. 

و هذا وعد مني ليكم .. 

و اتمنى اشوف تفاعل اكثر .. 

الله يخليكم يا رب .. 

موفقين لكل خير . .

----------


## عنيده

صباح معطر بالورد و الباسمين .. 

تم الانتهاء من تقايم  .. 

يعطيكم العافيه .. 

موفقين  ..

----------

